# PLEASE HELP! First time smoker looking for an inexpensive set up.



## john1075 (May 3, 2011)

Anyone want to give me a little advice on what is a good wood burning smoker under $200 to get started with?


----------



## pineywoods (May 3, 2011)

John welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Personally I don't know of any true wood burner for under 200 bucks


----------



## garyt (May 3, 2011)

Ther isnt one, build a UDS, there is a lot of info on it here or buy a WSM, info on it here also . there is a very wide gap on good smokers price wise.


----------



## tom37 (May 3, 2011)

Yup, go for the UDS. they are pretty awesome and the taste is great as well.


----------



## smokingeagle (May 3, 2011)

Build an uds, I did.


----------



## fife (May 3, 2011)




----------



## jirodriguez (May 4, 2011)

For under $200 you will be hard pressed to find something that works well without having to modify it, unless you build a Ugly Drum Smoker (UDS). If you go to $250-$300 you could get a 18.5" Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM), and those are great smokers right out of the box.


----------



## boykjo (May 4, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF......Another route to finding a smoker is to keep an eye out for one on craigslist. I found a older braunfel offset smoker in great condition for 50 bucks......I love it....

real heavy duty













Good luck


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2011)

Nice score boykjo!


----------



## realtorterry (May 4, 2011)

so let us know what you decide?


----------



## garyinmd (May 4, 2011)

I found one just like boykjo on craigslist for same price. I am doing some mods right now and hope to try it out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

Welcome John!

This is about as cheap as it gets:







Bear


----------



## realtorterry (May 4, 2011)

Your killing me bear!!


----------



## michael ark (May 4, 2011)

Welcome For wood burner that cheap you are going to need lots of luck
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Otherwise drums are you best bet uds ,big baby or drum with a door and half a barrel fire box its here somewhere its a nice build .


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

Bear actually makes a good point.

It can be as cheap as you want it to be you can convert an old grill, use clay pots, 55 gallon drums,

You could convert an old filing cabinet to a smoker.

use your imagination.







$179.00 at home depot

and here's one for 230.00

Charbroill

I would look for something used if you want to keep it under $200.00


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2011)

I love this place!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 4, 2011)

John,where are you? I happen to have a SnP sitting out in the weather and starting to rust! I was using it to handle overloads and found more work than I percieved!I know it is not a 'great smoker,but wood can be used in it, and has been before!

Let me know where you are and maybe we can strike a deal.

I live in Ohio and 40 mins. from Toledo. Pm me back and we'll talk if interested.

A brother in Smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and ...


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

If his location was in his profile we would know where he is.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## sqwib (May 5, 2011)

John1075 said:


> Anyone want to give me a little advice on what is a good wood burning smoker under $200 to get started with?





oldschoolbbq said:


> John,where are you? I happen to have a SnP sitting out in the weather and starting to rust! I was using it to handle overloads and found more work than I percieved!I know it is not a 'great smoker,but wood can be used in it, and has been before!
> 
> Let me know where you are and maybe we can strike a deal.
> 
> ...


There ya go!




alelover said:


> If his location was in his profile we would know where he is.


----------



## chef willie (May 5, 2011)

All the above advice is solid, except maybe for Bears <grin>....save up a little more to get a better one, wait for some clearance sales etc. You won't be happy with an el cheapo one. Of course, you could always get an ECB to start (el cheapo brinkman) for about 30 bucks....guys here do some awesome que on them


----------



## john1075 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestion. I decided to on a Masterbuilt electric to start off with.  Im sure i will progress to a wood burning smoker before I know it. until then I'm taking the easy way with digital contrls.


----------



## jhangfk (Jun 15, 2011)

Buy a seconhand smoker from car boot in winter, you will get a very good price, if you like to buy in summer it will be slightly expensive but still cheaper than new one.


----------

